# Work out plan



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone have a workout schedule for their goats they'd like to share with me it'd be much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

If you have a goat chariot to put your goats on it can help build the muscle and if you put a board behind the feeder so they have to put their front feet on the board and reach for their food and it helps build muscle in their hind end it's not really a work out routine but some stuff that can help put a bit more muscle on their back legs I'm still learning though so maybe someone else can help you with some more info and another thing is jogging with the goat for a little while 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

